# My cat had to get an enema :( after care advice ?



## kelly12 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hello, me again ! So my nearly 2 year old tabby ate a bit string and I found it hanging from his bum. So I took him to the vets and they kept him in over night to do x rays ect and thank god the string had passed right through. However because of the stringing passing it had disturbed his gut and he was packed fool off faeces as the nurse told me so they had to give him an enema. When I got him home he was very sore obviously and I was to keep him in till he passed a poo. He eventually did and it was like a cow pat and it was big he winced a bit passing it but that's to be expected. so its been 3 days and hes only been going out to do the toilet and then coming straight back in ( it has been very windy tho) and hes been sleeping alot. I noticed today that he had poo on his bumhole ( sorry to be crood) and I had to clean him up and scrub the carpet from where he sat down. So obviously he must still have mushy poos. Just now hes lay on the couch with me and I thought wow ur really hot and when I touched his ears they are quite warm. Hes eating fine but iv not seen him drink much. Should I be worried? His guts might still be a bit tender am just worried he might have a temp now and I dont have a thermometer to check. I have to go to the pdsa vets its for people who are out of work and I hate phoning them to ask for advice because the receptionist always gives me a hard time and I dont want to stress myself or my cat out if I don't need to take him to the vet or waste the vets time. Do yous think I should wait and see how he goes or should I just phone on Monday morning ? Thanks again guys


----------



## kelly12 (Nov 8, 2014)

Update: so I was woken to my cats crys to be let outside at 1am to which I ignored as we have not set up the cat flap yet and he has a litter tray. To then hear the 4 loudest fart noises. I woke my flat mate and he assured me it wasnt him so I took a look at my cats bum and it was sticking out like he needed the toilet. I have let him out just now and there is no sign of him going in the hall way where he was. Is this normal iv never heard a cat fart that loud before ? Starting to get more worried


----------



## Proud Cat Lady (Mar 7, 2015)

My cat has had enemas for constipation and it can take a couple of days for it to work completely especially if he was full of faeces. Cats instinctively know when to drink water and if he is still eating well, I wouldn't panic. If he stops eating and starts vomiting, take him the vet. My cats ears are warm as well - doesn't have to mean anything. Good luck.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Sorry to read about your cat's ordeal.
Pooh had an enema in the night of Tuesday to Wednesday and didn't poop until yesterday. It got me very worried. I have to put Lactulose in his food or drink to keep him regular (vet's advice). I know what you're going through but the enema emptied his colon completely, that's why he might not go for 2-3 days.
Sometimes Pooh's ears are warm too


----------



## kelly12 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thank you for your comments. I am such a worrier just with him eating string ect its had me on high alert lol and I had read that if your cats ears are particularly warm they could be running a Temp. So I will leave him for just now and see how he goes


----------



## Nidal Hussein (Apr 4, 2017)

kelly12 said:


> Update: so I was woken to my cats crys to be let outside at 1am to which I ignored as we have not set up the cat flap yet and he has a litter tray. To then hear the 4 loudest fart noises. I woke my flat mate and he assured me it wasnt him so I took a look at my cats bum and it was sticking out like he needed the toilet. I have let him out just now and there is no sign of him going in the hall way where he was. Is this normal iv never heard a cat fart that loud before ? Starting to get more worried


----------



## Nidal Hussein (Apr 4, 2017)

I have been looking for the from which he has eaten the plastic film. I only found ones in perfect state(?) Would anyone be so nasty as to feed cats with plastic tape with mackeral or something to tempt them! The Vet said do not panic, feed him a good quality dry kibble and it will pass, most of it has but still the same diarrhea so I am going to use this special enema which is recommended by many pet sites, and then with warm water and if he does not then have a normal poo back to the Vet. In your case, I would suffer the noise and your cats feelings and insist he does his poos indoors until he is back to normal. Cats like to hide anything that is troubling them due to fear of a predator but you can help See what he is passing and you can give clean cold water with a small syringe to drink Mine made terrible noises before and whilst passing the plastic. Getting used to it now?! Nh


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

I would stay away from kibble, dry food can make constipation worse, he needs a wet food, the more fluids he can get the easier it will be for him.


----------



## Nidal Hussein (Apr 4, 2017)

LostSoul said:


> I would stay away from kibble, dry food can make constipation worse, he needs a wet food, the more fluids he can get the easier it will be for him.


Thank you for your kind thoughts on line. It was the second vet who wanted a kibble only diet for 2 weeks! In fact I am giving Sheba Jelly Poultry flakes as a base food, water he will drink but I use the squirter, sorry forgot the word, into his mouth and add very small of electrolytes, very small amount indeed. Lots of massage and affection and the plastic, one piece came out this morning. I think it may be a long haul but the poo is getting slightly more normal looking.He had to be roused from the op. when he was neutered so i do not want an op for him and trying to avoid that. Yes, I only give say 10 kibbles as like most cats he does like them. Today he shot out into the garden and did not stop for b'fast. They love the wind! Good wishes and thank you for reply. Nidal


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

My youngest cat suffers from constipation, thats why i suggested the wet food, its what my vet suggested to me, my boy gets given hairball paste regularly as it helps everything move through easier, you should be able to pick it up from most pets shops...it might help.


----------



## Nidal Hussein (Apr 4, 2017)

LostSoul said:


> My youngest cat suffers from constipation, thats why i suggested the wet food, its what my vet suggested to me, my boy gets given hairball paste regularly as it helps everything move through easier, you should be able to pick it up from most pets shops...it might help.


Thank you for your thoughts. Hampton looks just like your Black with the round hours, heart stealer, I have dosed him and will dose again in a few days/ Do not want to scare him away. I am no longer finding the pieces of cassette tape but wonder if there is some screwed up in the intestine? Ultrasound or X Ray for tape? Good wishes


----------

